# Boas > General Boas >  New Arrival

## CloudtheBoa

So I got a new little guy about 10 days ago now, a high red line Brazilian rainbow boa who I've decided to name Sanji because of his distinctive head stripe (Sanji is a character from One Piece with a swirly eyebrow).  He arrived in shed on October 9, coiled tightly into a little rainbow ball.  For a bit there I thought I was seeing things lol, as his colors got a lot better a few days later, but then he shed soon after.  I let him warm up and coaxed him out of his ball to better be able to look him over and he gave me a nice little love bite.  Just gaped open his mouth, plopped it on my hand, and gave my fingers a few good chews before letting go.  He shed on the 5th day and then took a large fuzzy mouse without hesitation the next day.  He's settling in nicely and luckily the tub is maintaining itself with very little effort, the humidity is staying consistently at 99% with the bedding just now starting to dry after about 4 weeks.  He also defecated on the 14, which was rather stinky, so hopefully his next poop will be a little better.  He seems to come out to explore around 7-8pm when it gets dark, and then retires to one of his hides around 11pm to 12am, and he is active during handling.  Not as much as Draco, but more so than Cloud was as a baby.

I also finally went ahead and bulk ordered rodents for everyone, as I would be saving nearly $400/year doing so.  So everyone's stocked up for about a year now.  I didn't think I'd be able to fit them all in the freezer, but there was some room, I'll just have to keep only a few rabbits for Cloud at a time to keep it that way.  ​Without further ado, here are some photos!

On the day of his arrival:




4 days later (still in shed):


The poop art he left for me after shedding (the wire goes to the thermometer/hygrometer; the flare on the probe was too large to drill a hole for and I didn't want to thread the wire under the lid and sacrifice the security of the tub so it's sitting inside the tub).  The flash gives him a slight pinkish tinge for some reason:


Freshly-shed, outside:


His belly is almost see-through in person and pure white with no markings:


Except for his tail:






The only photo I have that shows that stripe, one has a bent end and the other is zig zagged, with three bends:


He has some circles on his sides missing crescents, which is cool.  You can't see too many of them in this photo, though.

----------

_200xth_ (03-17-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (11-30-2014),MarkS (11-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014),Sammiebob (10-19-2014)

----------


## Cowtipper

Nice looking Rainbow, I'd like to add one to my collection someday.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

This little guy has been wonderful so far.  Beyond his ball python imitation when I first take him out, he isn't all that timid.  I'm definitely planning on getting another in the near future.  If not this year, then next year.  I think our warm days have pretty much been used up, so there may not be anymore non-flash photos for awhile.  I usually open the main door and take photos next to the storm door, but the glass was knocked out of it. >.>  So there's not really any good places to get sunlight photos outside of summer.  He arrived here at 40 grams, and I'm excited to see this little guy sprout.  :Smile: 

Here are a few other photos, that I didn't post.  (Once he's up and moving about he doesn't sit still very well - makes it a bit difficult to include his head. haha)










He also has one perfect bowtie on the back of his neck, and a random dot somewhere down his back. lol

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-30-2014),_Pyrate81_ (10-20-2014)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

He took his second meal with meal without hesitation Wednesday morning.  Looks like it may be safe to say he's officially settled in.  :Smile:   He even spends a decent amount of time out in the open, so all I have to do is look over and I can see him.

Here his around 5pm the same day, with a slight food bulge.


I also managed to find a place that allows some sunlight early afternoon.  Navigating snake and camera so that I can take advantage of it, though, is difficult.

----------


## artgecko

Great pics!  A BRB is high on my list of "must haves", right behind a jungle carpet.  

Has he settled down any for you (in terms of nippiness?)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> Great pics!  A BRB is high on my list of "must haves", right behind a jungle carpet.  
> 
> Has he settled down any for you (in terms of nippiness?)


Mine is great so far, I'd definitely recommend one.  :Razz: 

Yup.  He hasn't bitten me or even gotten defensive since his arrival.  Besides curling into a ball when I get him out, which he usually comes out of after a few minutes.


He also has a little turtle near his tail.


At first I thought he didn't have any spurs, but I finally noticed them yesterday.  They just looked like scales, so I missed them. XD  Unfortunately, they're too tiny to photograph with my cheapish camera.

----------


## Slip

Very cool looking snake. Love his colors.

----------

_CloudtheBoa_ (10-25-2014)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

I apparently accidentally grabbed too large of a mouse from the fuzzy bag, so it's taking him a little while to digest this mouse.  So, to avoid this next feeding, I've separated all the 4 and 5 gram mice from the rest so that I can feed them off first.  I'm also going to give him a few extra days from his regular schedule before I feed him again.  Apparently some of the fuzzies were as large as 9 to 11 grams, when the range on their website was ~5-7.5 grams.  There was only a few that big, though, most were 6 or 7 grams.  I'll be keeping a closer eye on prey size from now on.

The bulge is barely noticeable now.








Backing his head out from between my fingers.

----------


## CloudtheBoa

He's started his second shed with me.  He's been burying himself for the past few days, so I figured he may be starting a cycle as he hadn't buried himself since shedding his skin.  Today he had a nice, pink belly so it's been confirmed.



His white walls are at full power, as it had been dark for over an hour when this was taken.




Taken a day or two ago.  I went to change out his water, and saw this.


His point of entry, found under his humid hide.

----------


## John1982

Nice brazilian burrowing boa you have there!  :Very Happy:

----------

